# Quelle application pour faire du ski ?



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Je recherche une bonne application pour faire du ski avec ma watch 

Avez vous des conseils ?

Bonne journée


----------



## fousfous (1 Janvier 2020)

Il y a activité qui propose le ski, à voir ce que ça donne en réalité.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2020)

fousfous a dit:


> Il y a activité qui propose le ski, à voir ce que ça donne en réalité.


Justement elle est pas terrible 
j'aimerais avoir mes km de ski , l'altitude , la pause automatique , le tracé gps


----------



## fousfous (1 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Justement elle est pas terrible
> j'aimerais avoir mes km de ski , l'altitude , la pause automatique , le tracé gps


Et activité ne donne pas ce genre d'informations?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2020)

fousfous a dit:


> Et activité ne donne pas ce genre d'informations?


Non , activité me donne le nombre de calories  la fréquence cardiaque  et la météo 
rien d'autre
Je viens d'acheter Ski Stracks qui fonctionne avec l'apple Watch et envoi les info sur Santé 
A tester surement demain si la météo est belle


----------



## fousfous (1 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non , activité me donne le nombre de calories la fréquence cardiaque et la météo
> rien d'autre


C'est étonnant que les KM et le parcours GPS ne sont pas pris en compte, c'est pas comme si activité ne pouvais pas faire ça... Surtout que pour faire le calcul il doit forcement se baser sur la distance parcouru avec les déniveler comme pour le vélo.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2020)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est étonnant que les KM et le parcours GPS ne sont pas pris en compte, c'est pas comme si activité ne pouvais pas faire ça... Surtout que pour faire le calcul il doit forcement se baser sur la distance parcouru avec les déniveler comme pour le vélo.


Si trouve la solution , je suis preneur 
bonne année a toi et a toute ta famille


----------



## Fullcrum (1 Janvier 2020)

Salut Juju

Et as tu ajouté cette pratique dans la W ?


----------



## fousfous (1 Janvier 2020)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Salut Juju
> 
> Et as tu ajouté cette pratique dans la W ?


Perso c'est ce que j'ai fait mais j'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de tester!


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2020)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Salut Juju
> 
> Et as tu ajouté cette pratique dans la W ?



Oui d'ou la création de ce topic


----------



## Fullcrum (1 Janvier 2020)

Bah justement je comptais  essayer comme ça, mais bon


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2020)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Bah justement je comptais  essayer comme ça, mais bon


Moi aussi


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2020)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Bah justement je comptais  essayer comme ça, mais bon


@Fullcrum 
Mes meilleurs voeux a toi et ta famille 

voici la copie écran avec l'activité ski pour test


----------



## juliuslechien (18 Janvier 2020)

Sinon il y a aussi l’appli https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/snoww-lapp-de-suivi-de-ski/id1144064217
Je ne l’ai pas encore testé mais elle semble répondre à ta demande.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2020)

juliuslechien a dit:


> Sinon il y a aussi l’appli https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/snoww-lapp-de-suivi-de-ski/id1144064217
> Je ne l’ai pas encore testé mais elle semble répondre à ta demande.


Ah oui , j'ai entendu parler de cette application  
tu va la tester ?


----------



## juliuslechien (18 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah oui , j'ai entendu parler de cette application
> tu va la tester ?



Oui j’ai prévu, je te tiens au courant.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2020)

juliuslechien a dit:


> Oui j’ai prévu, je te tiens au courant.


De la neige chez toi ?


----------



## juliuslechien (18 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> De la neige chez toi ?



Elle est de retour depuis hier


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2020)

juliuslechien a dit:


> Elle est de retour depuis hier


Cool , a quelle altitude , car dans le Jura pas grand chose


----------



## juliuslechien (18 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cool , a quelle altitude , car dans le Jura pas grand chose



A partir de 1200m


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2020)

juliuslechien a dit:


> A partir de 1200m


Génial,
Esperons  qu'elle tienne


----------



## juliuslechien (18 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Génial,
> Esperons qu'elle tienne



Oui


----------



## LaJague (10 Février 2020)

Alors des nouvelles ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2020)

LaJague a dit:


> Alors des nouvelles ?


Non , pas pu tester cette application 
en plus la neige manque


----------



## juliuslechien (10 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non , pas pu tester cette application
> en plus la neige manque



Idem, pas de neige


----------



## fousfous (11 Février 2020)

En plus activité ne prend pas en compte le fait de porter les ski!


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)

fousfous a dit:


> En plus activité ne prend pas en compte le fait de porter les ski!


Je les portent pas beaucoup 
L'application native de l'Apple watch n'est pas bien pour le ski


----------



## fousfous (11 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je les portent pas beaucoup
> L'application native de l'Apple watch n'est pas bien pour le ski


Avec des cailloux tout les 50m et pas de neige pour rentrer pas trop le choix 
Du coup je peux pas vraiment te dire, mais c'est sur que si y a pas le dénivelé, la vitesse, le parcours...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)

fousfous a dit:


> Avec des cailloux tout les 50m et pas de neige pour rentrer pas trop le choix
> Du coup je peux pas vraiment te dire, mais c'est sur que si y a pas le dénivelé, la vitesse, le parcours...


En effet pas beaucoup de neige enfin dans le Jura 
C'est mème pas la peine de sortir les skis pour le moment 
Mais j'ai hâte de tester l'application  Ski Tracks


----------



## juliuslechien (16 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> En effet pas beaucoup de neige enfin dans le Jura
> C'est mème pas la peine de sortir les skis pour le moment
> Mais j'ai hâte de tester l'application Ski Tracks



On va pouvoir se mettre un rappel pour faire un test la saison prochaine, je pense [emoji53]


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2020)

juliuslechien a dit:


> On va pouvoir se mettre un rappel pour faire un test la saison prochaine, je pense [emoji53]


Oui je pense aussi


----------



## Sly54 (16 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui je pense aussi


Bien que, mi-février, l'hiver n'est pas fini… (je suis en mode "espoir" !)


----------



## juliuslechien (16 Février 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bien que, mi-février, l'hiver n'est pas fini… (je suis en mode "espoir" !)


Tu as tout à fait raison, nous ne sommes à l'abri de rien avec cette météo bien particulière.


----------

